# Custom Single Hook No Mess Bottom Rig



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

This rig idea is simple and it's made too not have crazy tangles and cost effective compared to a double drop rigs. It also can be modified for smaller hooks for fish like croakers and smaller test lines. It's made with Berkley trilene big game line 50lb test which cost me about $4 at the store which is cheaper than those seaguars that cost nearly $20+. With this rig I do not need a swivel other than the one on my main line. The rig is perfect for big fish and works well for smaller fish. Way better than buying a $2 to $4 dollar drops rigs that break easily.









Fishing On! :fishing:


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

Nice rig, but I would imagine that it would have a tendency the "helicopter" badly on a long cast especially with a piece of bait that is same weight as the sinker. Probably would work well on short to medium range casts though. The stiffness of that heavy line should help to cut down on the possible twisting and tangling on itself. Might give it a try next time out, thanks for posting it.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Used it yesterday and it worked out quite well, the hook is a distance away from the sinker so it made it easier for fish to bite into. With just enough bait to cover the entire hook the fish were gobbling up my hooks with bait and swallowing the entire thing.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

That is a horse of a different color for sure. That being said, I've seen some mighty strange things trigger a fish's appitite. So I'll bite  
What kind of fish are you catching? Can you let us know how long the drop to the hook is and the knots you used to make this rig?

opcorn:


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't have exact length as I decide on length depending on what rod I'm using or area I'm fishing in. If the area is rocky I might go for shorter line or go longer if more sandy bottom. I can also make the same rig on braid lines but it tends to twist when wet and tangle.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Doesnt having the sinker ahead of the bait and not on a fishfinder or carolina rig cause less sensitivity to the bite? Just asking.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Bites are the same.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

ok maybe i am confused. On my single hook bottom rig the sinker is at the end of the line. Pull up till some tension on the line. But in reality unless the bait is also stretched out, a bite might go unnoticed . With yours basically the same deal. If the bait is stretched out, a bite will be felt thru the main line. Either way, with circle hooks anything worth catching will probably hook itself.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Looks like a mono style three way rig. Add a bell or bank sinker and you can troll or drift it.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Caught two sharks with it on Saturday so it worked fine for me. I see a lot of guys with something similar when casting big baits like whole fish or cut bait. When casting big baits it's how you set the hook that will make the difference if you catch a fish or not. If the fish is strong enough you should still feel the bite or see it.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Glad I found this last night. I had a high low I had tied that the Sharpnoses had frayed in the middle and I was about to toss it. Instead I converted it into two of these and snelled some small hooks on some 12# to them and loaded up on Croakers for live and fresh bait for tomorrow's trip. Saved me some money on inferior bait and let me repurpose an old rig so that's a double bonus!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

glad that rig works for you but it isn't one i'd probably ever use.


----------

